# Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei



## Anglerboard-Team (6. Dezember 2007)

Am 09.11.07 gab es im Institut in Rostock ein Treffen mit Vertretern  von Anglerverbänden und auch ein Kapitän eines Angelkutters war dabei. Im Ergebnis entstand der folgende Artikel. Im Zusammenhang mit den Diskussionen um diese Studie veröffentlichen wir gerne diesen Artikel, um die Diskussion zu versachlichen. Er wird dann ebenfalls im Januarmagazin nochmal erscheinen.

*Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei​*Christopher Zimmermann, Norbert Schultz und Cornelius Hammer
Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock

Die EU wollte es wissen: Wie viel Dorsch wird von Anglern gefangen, und ist die Menge und Variabilität dieser Fänge so hoch, dass sie in der wissenschaftlichen Bestandsberechnung berücksichtigt werden muss? 
Diese Frage der EU-Kommission ging vor drei Jahren nicht nur an Deutschland, sondern an alle Mitgliedsstaaten mit Dorsch-/Kabeljaufängen in europäischen Gewässern. Die EU finanzierte hierfür Pilotstudien im Rahmen des „Fischereidaten-Erhebungsprogrammes“ mit und erließ gleich eine rechtsverbindliche Vorschrift, die die betreffenden EU-Länder dazu verpflichtete, diese Daten zu erheben. Am Institut für Ostseefischerei (IOR) der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei in Rostock waren zwei Mitarbeiter mit der Entwicklung eines Beprobungsplanes und der Datenerhebung beschäftigt, jeweils zur Hälfte aus EU- und Bundesmitteln finanziert. Die Beprobungsstrategie war nicht vorgegeben, und da die Freizeitfischerei ein sehr facettenreiches und über das Jahr ein sehr variables Metier ist, mussten entsprechende statistisch belastbare Untersuchungsmethoden entwickelt werden. Das war nicht einfach, denn die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei sind nicht reguliert und Angler müssen ihre Fänge nicht protokollieren. Jede Angabe über Aufwand, Fangmenge und Zusammensetzung der Fänge ist daher nur auf freiwilliger Basis zu erhalten.

Die Studie wurde Anfang diesen Jahres abgeschlossen und der Kommission im Juni ein umfangreicher Bericht vorgelegt. Dieser Bericht konnte vom IOR weder öffentlich noch mit den Angelverbänden diskutiert werden, bevor die Kommission für die von ihr finanzierte Studie die hierfür notwendige Freigabe erteilte. Diese Freigabe erfolgte erst im September, unmittelbar, bevor die Presse aufmerksam wurde. Trotz der Abstimmung der Texte mit den wesentlichen Medien wurde die Meldung von einigen Lokalredaktionen leider grob entstellt, was zur Kontroverse über die Ergebnisse der Studie beigetragen hat. Der vollständige Text des Studienberichtes war vom ersten Tag an im Internet verfügbar, jedermann konnte sich über die tatsächlichen Aussagen also aus erster Hand informieren.

Voruntersuchungen im Rahmen einer Studie zu den Anglerfängen an Tun und Lachs, die 2003 abgeschlossen wurden, hatten bereits angedeutet, dass die Fänge von Dorsch in der Ostsee erheblichen Umfang annehmen könnten. Die Entwicklung eines Datenerfassungssystems wurde deshalb mit besonderer Sorgfalt vorbereitet. Es beruht auf der Nutzung verschiedener Quellen für verschiedene Informationen: Zunächst wurden Briefumfragen durchgeführt, um den Aufwand der Angler zu bestimmen. Hierfür wurden rund 67000 Fragebögen verteilt, in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern zusammen mit den Küsten-Angelerlaubnissen, in Schleswig-Holstein durch die Anglerverbände. Die Rücksenderate erscheint mit 4.2% (MV) bzw. 7.2% (SWH) auf den ersten Blick gering, ist jedoch für soziologische Befragungen durchaus befriedigend. 

Fragt man Angler nach der Anzahl Tage, die sie angelnd verbracht haben, erhält man in der Regel zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene Qualitäten von Daten. Die Antwortenden konnten angeben, ob die uns zur Verfügung gestellten Daten auf Aufzeichnungen beruhten, also z.B. in Fangtagebüchern dokumentiert waren („exakte“ Daten), oder ob sie lediglich aus der Erinnerung geschätzt wurden („geschätzte Daten“). Die erinnerten Daten waren signifikant höher als die „exakten“. Sie wurden daher getrennt von den exakten behandelt, was für alle weiteren Daten zur Angabe eines Wertebereiches führt. Die Auswertung von am Ende 2313 Fragebögen ergab, dass die Haupt-Zielfischart der Angler in der Ostsee der Dorsch ist (für alle Methoden mit Ausnahme des Trollings), dass jährlich zwischen 113 000 und 147 000 Angler an der Ostsee fischen gehen und dass diese jährlich zwischen 880 000 und 1,5 Mio. Tage angelnd an der Ostsee verbringen (ohne Heringsangelei, nur Außenküste, also ohne Bodden, Haffe und Noore). 

Der Aufwand, also die Anzahl von Angeltagen auf oder an der Ostsee, verteilt sich im Mittel etwa gleichmäßig auf das Angeln auf See (Kutterangeln, Bootsangeln, Trolling) und von Land aus (Watangeln und Brandungsangeln). Daten zu den Einheitsfängen (gefangene Dorsch-Stückzahlen pro Angeltag) wurden durch vor-Ort-Beprobungen und von Angel-Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen gewonnen. Hierfür wurden rund 4000 Angler an der gesamten Ostseeküste befragt, zusätzlich standen Daten von 146 Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen zur Verfügung, an denen 2444 Angler teilnahmen. Für die Ermittlung der Längenverteilungen der gefangenen Fische wurden große Gemeinschaftsangelveranstaltungen genutzt. Die Längen wurden mit Hilfe etablierter Längen-Gewichts-Relationen in Biomassen umgerechnet.

Der ermittelte Gesamtfang der Angler betrug 2004-2006 jährlich zwischen 2 und 5 Mio. Dorsche, entsprechend 1900 bis 5100 t, je nach Datenquelle (exakt/geschätzt) und Jahr. Dies sind im Mittel 50% der von der kommerziellen Fischerei gefangenen Menge. Für die wissenschaftliche Bestandsberechnung ist weniger die absolute Menge, als vielmehr deren Variabilität entscheidend: Die mittlere Fangmenge 2005 war gut 60% höher als 2004 und fast 60% höher als 2006. Der überwiegende Teil der Dorsche (ca. 50%) wurde beim Bootsangeln gefangen, 19-37% beim Kutterangeln und nur 15-17% von Land aus. Knapp 90 % der Dorschbiomasse wird auf offener See entnommen und nur etwa 10 % vom Strand aus.

Nebenbei wurde ermittelt, dass die Fänge der Heringsangler trotz hohen Aufwandes wider Erwarten für die Bestandsberechnung unbedeutend sind, gleiches gilt für Kabeljaufänge in der deutschen Nordsee und Dorschfänge der Hobbyfischer (die mit Methoden der stillen Fischerei fangen). Dagegen erscheint die Entnahme an Meerforellen durch die Freizeitfischerei im Vergleich zu der der kommerziellen Fischerei noch höher als beim Dorsch. 

In diesem Zusammenhang stellt sich die Frage, welchen Einfluss die Angelfischerei auf die Wahrnehmung des Bestandszustandes und die Fangempfehlung hat. Bezieht man die Fänge der Angelfischerei mit in die jährlichen wissenschaftlichen Analysen ein, so geschieht mit der Quote Unerwartetes: Sie steigt. Die jährlichen Fangempfehlungen der Wissenschaft basieren bislang nur auf den Fängen der kommerziellen Fischerei, den gemeldeten wie den illegalen, sofern darüber Hinweise vorliegen. Da über die Fänge der Angelfischerei nichts bekannt war, wurden diese Entnahmemengen auch nicht mit in die Berechnungen eingeschlossen. Die Ergebnisse der Bestandsberechnungen bilden die Grundlage der jährlichen Quotenfestsetzung. Wenn die Fangmengen der Angelfischerei in die Berechnungen einbezogen werden, erscheint plötzlich im Verhältnis zur bekannten Reproduktion mehr Fisch vorhanden zu sein, d.h. der Bestand ist zwar nicht größer, aber produktiver als bislang berechnet. Dies wiederum lässt in Zukunft höhere Fangmengen zu, und zwar tatsächlich ungefähr in Höhe der bislang unberücksichtigten Angelfänge. Eine Regulierung der Angelfischerei – der diese Studie nicht das Wort redet – würde also keineswegs zwangsläufig bedeuten, dass sich die Freizeitfischer die bisherige Quote mit den Berufsfischern teilen müssten. Allerdings würde die Fangmenge der Angler auf dem jetzigen Stand begrenzt und in Zukunft wie die Quote der Berufsfischer an den Zustand des Bestandes angepasst, d.h. sinken, wenn der Bestand schrumpft aber auch steigen, wenn die Quote bei wachsendem Bestand steigt. Und noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit: Keinesfalls kann die Angelfischerei mit der illegalen kommerziellen Fischerei in einen Topf geworfen werden, denn erstens ist die Angelfischerei nicht illegal, sondern einfach nicht reguliert, und zweitens sind die illegalen Fänge anders als die Angelfänge bereits in der Bestandsberechnung berücksichtigt!

Im Verlauf der Studie mussten aus finanziellen und organisatorischen Gründen einige durchaus kritische Annahmen gemacht werden. Diese wurden konservativ gewählt, also so, dass sie eher zu einer niedrigeren Dorschfangmenge als zu einer Überschätzung führten. Trotzdem sollten diese Annahmen in Zukunft sorgfältig überprüft werden. Dies trifft insbesondere für die Aufwandsumfrage zu. Hier hätten wir uns natürlich eine breitere Basis (also: eine höhere Rücksenderate) gewünscht, aber diese Daten sind nun einmal nur durch freiwillige Mitarbeit der Angler zu erhalten; die Angelfischerei hat es also selbst in der Hand, für „bessere“ Daten zu sorgen. Oft wurde kritisiert, die Anzahl der Angler und die jährlich an der Ostsee verbrachten Tage seinen deutlich überschätzt worden, weil nur die besonders aktiven Angler geantwortet hätten. Um dies zu verifizieren, wurden Mitglieder des Meeresanglerverbandes getrennt befragt, und tatsächlich lag deren Aufwand als besonders spezialisierte Angler erheblich über dem Mittelwert der allgemeinen Umfrage. Eine Überschätzung des Aufwandes durch überproportional häufig antwortende aktive Angler ist also zwar nicht auszuschließen, erscheint aber auch nicht erheblich zu sein. Doch selbst wenn der Aufwand nur halb so hoch wie hier ermittelt ausfallen würde, würde sich die Grundaussage der Studie nicht ändern: die Fänge der Angelfischerei sind erheblich und – aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht wesentlicher – sehr variabel.
Ein letztes Wort zur Methode: Einige wenige Eigner/Kapitäne von Angelkuttern stellten Daten von ihren Aktivitäten (Anzahl Ausfahrten, Anzahl Mitfahrer) und den Fängen an Bord zur Verfügung.  Diese Methode war nur ein „Seitenweg“ der Datenerhebung, der lediglich der Vollständigkeit halber im Bericht aufgeführt wurde. Da die Erläuterungen hierzu offenbar immer wieder überlesen wurden und sich dann Kritik an der Studie an der geringen Zahl der Kutter entzündete, sei hier explizit darauf hingewiesen: Da diese Daten nicht repräsentativ für das Kutterangeln sind, wurden sie für keinerlei Hochrechnung verwendet! 

Die Ergebnisse der Pilotstudien der anderen EU-Staaten mit Dorsch-/Kabeljaufängen sehen auf den ersten Blick übrigens ganz anders aus. Die meisten betonen zwar, dass die Freizeitfischerei einen erheblichen Anteil an den Gesamtfängen hat, sahen sich aber außer Stande, ein verlässliches Beprobungssystem zu entwickeln. Insbesondere die Erhebung der Anzahl der Angler erschien dort nicht möglich. In Deutschland war hierfür der hohe Organisationsgrad in Vereinen und – in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern – die Verpflichtung zum Erwerb einer Angelerlaubnis sehr förderlich. Einige andere Nationen haben zwar Daten erhoben, diese aber von vornherein auf einen Untermenge der Angler begrenzt. So nahm Dänemark vorweg an, nur die Dorschfänge im Öresund seien von Bedeutung. Diese Annahme ist nach unseren Ergebnissen nicht haltbar und führt zu einer deutlichen Unterschätzung der Fänge, zumal ganze Bereiche wie z.B. Bornholm und die Belte überhaupt nicht mit berücksichtigt wurden. Trotzdem kommen die dänischen Untersuchungen auf rund 30% Entnahme durch Angler im Vergleich zur kommerziellen Fischerei im gleichen Gebiet. Schweden führte zunächst eine repräsentative Befragung der Gesamtbevölkerung durch und berechnete daraus Fänge in Höhe von 8% der kommerziellen Fischerei, validierte diese Angaben dann aber mit Hilfe von Wiederfängen markierter Dorsche. Diese Untersuchung ergab, auf der Basis von knapp 800 Markierungen und 146 Wiederfängen, davon ganze 6 durch die Freizeitfischerei, im Öresund/Kattegatt/Skagerrak, eine viel geringere Entnahmemenge von Dorsch. Polen beprobte nur “kommerzielle“ Angelkutter in vier Häfen für den Gesamtaufwand, und nur vier Kutter-Tagesfahrten für den Einheitsfang. Während die Daten belegen, dass der Aufwand sich auch ohne Berücksichtigung der Boots- und Strandangelei innerhalb der letzten Jahre vervielfacht hat, sind die Einheitsfänge so variabel, dass sie sich kaum für eine Hochrechnung verwenden lassen. Insgesamt lässt sich feststellen, dass die ermittelte Entnahmemenge durch Angler um so höher ausfiel, je höher der Beprobungsaufwand war.

Die Menge, vor allem aber die Variabilität der Anglerfänge an Dorsch lässt es notwendig erscheinen, diese Daten auch in Zukunft zu erheben und in die Bestandsberechnung einfließen zu lassen. Die Kommission wird in absehbarer Zeit entscheiden, ob und wenn ja mit welcher Methode sie die Erhebung von Daten aus der Freizeitfischerei fortführen lassen möchte. Ein geeignetes Management sollte für einen Ausgleich der Interessen der Freizeit- und Berufsfischerei sorgen und die hohe sozioökonomische Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei für die Küstengebiete berücksichtigen.

Es sollte im Interesse aller liegen, dass zukünftig erhobene Daten zuverlässig und belastbar sind und nach besten wissenschaftlichen Kriterien objektiv erhoben und ausgewertet werden. Die Qualität dieser Daten wird auch weiterhin maßgeblich von der Mitarbeit der Angler abhängen. Wir begrüßen es daher ausdrücklich, wenn die Anglerverbände selbst solche Informationen sammeln. Der größte Nutzen aus solchen Erhebungen wäre zu ziehen, wenn diese Daten gemeinsam mit unabhängigen Wissenschaftlern gesammelt und ausgewertet würden. Dies würde die Objektivität der Ergebnisse gewährleisten und sicherstellen, dass den Studien keine Verbandsinteressen unterstellt werden könnten. Die deutschen Angelverbände haben sich hierzu mit dem Institut für Ostseefischerei Anfang November ausgesprochen. Es gelang den Beteiligten, zahlreiche Missverständnisse zu den Ergebnissen und Auswirkungen der IOR-Studie zu beseitigen. Die Gespräche werden in Zukunft fortgeführt mit dem Ziel, die Grundlage für eine zukünftige verbesserte Datenerhebung zu schaffen und sich den Fakten zu stellen, statt über vermeintliche oder tatsächliche Unzulänglichkeiten der einen oder anderen Studie zu diskutieren.


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

..moin
danke für den sachlichen bericht..

find ich gut mit der erfassung der fänge..
(nur wie? wann ? wo?)
auch steht ja im bericht,dass die angler 
wohl einen nicht unwesentlichen teil
an "dorschbiomasse" entnehmen...
im interesse aller (vor allem uns angler)
wäre es an der zeit über 
entsprechende erhebungen und daraus resultierende
ergebnisse nachzudenken
(gibts ja schon im kleinen im AB /fangmeldungen)

jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit dem totschlagargument kommen:
aber.. die berufsfischer..

ja, ich weiss..

gr

hans


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Diese Ausführungen möchten zwar sachlich sein, lassen mich aber immer mehr an der Richtigkeit der Studie zweifeln. Es ist unzweifelhaft- es muß etwas geschehen und auch die Angler müssen dafür etwas tun. Aber es bringt doch herzlich wenig, wenn man anhand der Auswertung der erfolgten Befragungen solche Hochrechnungen macht. Es wurden zu einem überwiegenden Teil  Einheimische befragt. Diese angeln aufgrund der örtlichen Nähe nach Tagen überdurchschnittlich viel, aufgrund größerer Gewässer- und Fangbedingungskenntnisse meist überdurchschnittlich viel, sind aber als Teil der gesamten betrachteten Angler nur ein geringer Prozentsatz. Trotzdem werden ihre Daten, ob exakt dokumentiert oder geschätzt, herangezogen, um auf die Gesamtmenge der Angler hochzurechnen.
Wie schon geschrieben- es muß etwas geschehen ( Schonzeiten, - gebiete, Fangbegrenzungen usw. ) aber dann doch bitte konsequent und auf Grundlage exakter Erhebungen, sprich zu führende Fangstatistiken durch die Angelkutterkapitäne und Bootsverleiher, Befragungen an den Slipeinrichtungen, um reelle Zahlen zu erhalten und zwar von einheimischen und auswärtigen Anglern.
Sonst wirkt das ganze genauso lächerlich wie der Feinstaubvergleich einer mit hunderten Gästen besetzten Raucherdisco mit einer Nichtrauchergaststätte mit gerade mal 3-5 Gästen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

wie will man so etwas machen??ein rechen beispiel.bei meiner letzten fahrt habe ich 25 dorsche gefangen.bin jetzt aber durch windverhältnisse seit 21 tagen nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen.wenn ich jetzt hochrechne habe ich jeden tag ein dorsch gefangen,das wären 365 dorsche im jahr.in den monaten januar februar und märz fahre ich nicht raus wiel es keinen sinn hat laichdorsche fressen wenig bis garnicht.dann müssen die tage wo starker wind ist auch noch abgezogen werden und die dorsche die ich weniger gefangen habe als an diesem tag,weil man fängt ja nicht immer 25 st.am tag.wie will man so etwas erfassen??und dann gibt es ja auch noch angler bei denen werden nach jedem bier die augen der fische größer


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

.. moin dirk..
richtig,
 das mit den erhebungen wäre interessant,
wenn die vereine/verbände und angler 
dabei auch konsequent mit arbeiten würden...
ich glaube,da käme man zu einem überasschenden 
ergebnis.

gr

lars


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

schongebiete und küstliche riffe ist meine meinung das sinnvollste weil auch für große dorsche es als rückzugsgebiet dienen kann


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

@esox02
Aber genau das ist das Problem dabei, du fährst, auch wenn nicht gerade ortsansässig , überdurchschnittlich viel an die Ostsee, fängst auch sehr viel Fisch. Das ist auch so mit den ortsansässigen Anglern. Diese wurden aber befragt. Und geben eben wie bei deinem Beispiel 25 Dorsche an. Solche Zahlen werden aber zur Hochrechnung herangezogen, während die Zahl der gefangenen Fische des Urlaubers nicht, der kaum was fangend, überhaupt nicht befragt, er aber trotzdem zahlenmäßig in der Statistik auftaucht.

P.S. Mein "bestes" Ergebnis waren bisher mal 8 Dorsche ( und ich kenne etliche,für die wäre das schon viel ), darüber lacht ein ortsansässiger Angler, der aber evtl. mit seinen Ergebnissen zur Hochrechnung herangezogen wurde.


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

warum nicht mal so eine art angler-fragebogen erstellen
mit statischen erhebungen der fänge der 
inland angler
(anglern , die weniger als 2-3 mal hoch fahren)
und denjenigen die an der küste  bzw. umkreis wohnen...
die schnittmenge daraus müsste es eigentlich treffen
(ich weiss, ist ein bisschen vereinfacht)
+ erhebungen der kutterkapitäne

greetz

lars


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Das Problem ist die Verteilung dieser Fragebögen. Aber noch jeder Kutterkapitän, mit dem ich gefahren bin, hat sowieso jemanden den Tagesfang zählen lassen. Ach für die Bootsverleiher dürfte es nicht so das Problem sein. Und an den Slipanlagen ist ja auch meistens jemand.


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

bei den erhebungen im kutter bereich 
könnte man ja schon fast das AB als
quelle heranziehen.. 
so abwegig ist das gar nicht..
aber stimmt,
das mit den fragebögen ist nicht so einfach..

greetz

lars


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Da Hochrechnungen aus meiner Sicht hierfür nicht taugen und nicht alle Fänge efasst werden bin ich ganz klar für die Einführung eines Bundeseinheitlichen Fangbuches. 

Dises Fangbuch wir bei der Zahlung der Jahresbeitrages für den Fischereischein ausgegeben und ist bei dem Kauf der Marke des nächsten Jahres wieder mit einem Zusammenfassungsbogen abzugeben. Wer das Fangbuch nicht abgiebt erhält keine neue Jahresmarke.

Da die Daten auch Stimmig sein müssen, muss dieses Fangbuch taggenau geführt werden, mit Datum und Uhrzeit (Angelbeginn und Angelende). Wird ein Fisch gefangen, ist er unverzüglich nach der Landung und Versorgung einzutragen. Wird ein Angler kontrolliert und es wird festgestellt, das ein gefangener Fisch nicht eingetragen ist, hat eine Ahndung zu erfolgen.

Dadurch erreicht man dann auch als netten Nebeneffekt, dass die Fanghöchstmengen eingehalten werden.

Mir ist klar, dass die Angler dadurch stark reguliert werden, aber der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitslebewesen und wird nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit völlig selbstverständlich damit umgehen. 

Aus meiner Sicht ist das die einzige Möglichkeit statistisch sichere Zahlen zu erhalten, die auch eine vernünftige Aussagekraft bieten.

Also ich wäre sofort dabei.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Der Punkt ist ja eigentlich nicht wie viel Dorsch von Anglern gefangen wird.
Sondern wie viel Wert" ein Kilo Dorsch ist, das von Anglern gefangen wird - im Gegensatz dazu der Wert ein Kilos Dorsch der vom Berufsfischer gefangen wird.

Erst dann wird wohl auch die wirtschaftsdominierte Politik aufwachen und merken, dass Berufsfischerei eingeschränkt werden muss, und nicht Angler.

Aber genau dazu kriegt man dann nicht mal Antworten, bis auf den DAV hüllt sich bis dato alles in Schweigen, von den Tourismusverbänden bis zur Politik...
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/666/14/


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

moin..

warum nicht auch  zusätzlich angler  ???
was würde es schaden.???
nichts.. 
eben...

immerhin brüsten sich ja viele damit,
umweltbewusst zu sein..
was jedoch sehr schnell vor der eigenen haustür
(bootskante)aufhört.
ich find die idee mit dem fangbuch gar nicht  so schlecht
(auch zur erhebung nützlich)

greetz
lars


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Die Idee vlt.- aber die Umsetzung ist leider fraglich, weil so`n Fangbuch auf See ausfüllen ist doch was anderes als an Land oder bei Wellenhöhe 10 cm!


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

naja, 
man kann ja auch zählen..
und das buch an land ausfüllen :m

greetz
lars


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Die Idee vlt.- aber die Umsetzung ist leider fraglich, weil so`n Fangbuch auf See ausfüllen ist doch was anderes als an Land oder bei Wellenhöhe 10 cm!


 
Wenn man nur will, dann geht alles. Ich wüsste keine Ausrede, die mich überzeugen würde, den Fang nicht unverzüglich einzutragen, außer vielleicht, der Angler stirbt nach der Anlandung.

Wenn man schon von vornerein Ausnahmen sucht, dann wird das nie was.


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

@dorschgreifer
wie oft warst du bei seegang schon auf dem wasser? ich halte es nicht für eine ausrede sondern schlichtweg für unverantwotlich gefährlich, wenn man seine konzentration bei solchem wetter einem fangbuch schenkt, weil eine gleichzeitige konzentration auf die umgebung schlecht zu realisieren ist, mal abgesehen von witterungseinflüssen aufs buch.


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

moin..
also bei so einer windstärke,
dass es mich halb vom boot bläst ,
würde ich sowieso nicht mehr rausfahren.

und selbst aufm kutter gibts irgendwo ein stilles 
plätzchen , wo man das machen könnte.
(nein ,ich meine nicht  die toilette.. 
messe , zb.)

vertstehe nicht wirklich das problem

greetz
lars


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

das problem ist, daß du wenn dann nach jedem fisch runter mußt und das gibt ein gefährliches durcheinander


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

also ich würde das nach 
einem kutter-tag/bootstour
auf der rückfahrt zusammenzählen 
und dann eintragen..

greetz

lars


----------



## the Gamefisher (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @dorschgreifer
> wie oft warst du bei seegang schon auf dem wasser? ich halte es nicht für eine ausrede sondern schlichtweg für unverantwotlich gefährlich, wenn man seine konzentration bei solchem wetter einem fangbuch schenkt, weil eine gleichzeitige konzentration auf die umgebung schlecht zu realisieren ist, mal abgesehen von witterungseinflüssen aufs buch.


 
Gutes posting

Auch die Angler von Schwarmfischen wie Hering oder Makrele werden sich freuen, wenn Sie, evtl. noch in einem kleinen Boot oder aber in drangvoller Enge auf einem gecharteretn Kutter, solche Bücher ausfüllen sollen.
Der Gedanke an eine Erfassung der Daten ist allerdings sehr gut. Beim DMV e.V. sind diese Daten auch bei jedem Angeln erfasst worden und dem DAV mitgeteilt worden. 
Also wenn, dann ist die Erfassung bei Veranstaltungen, Charterfahrten oder bei Vereinsangeln doch gerade im Meeresangeln einfach zu handhaben.
Eine Erfassung der Daten der Einzelangler halte ich schlechtweg für undurchfühbar. Wer sollte die Daten Überprüfen ?


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

die selben studenten, die hier sinnlosbefragungen gemacht haben, stellen sich an die slipanlagen, relativ einfach.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

dirk, du sollst skat spielen und nicht posten.........


----------



## mowerpac (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Hallo, 

Also so sinnlos finde ich die Befragung/Erhebung durchaus nicht! Das sind doch wenigstens mal konkrete Zahlen und auf die Bedenken (ansässige Profiangler verfälschen Quote usw) ist doch auch statistischen eingegangen worden! Egal wie exakt die Daten sind, deutlich wird doch das wir Angler für einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Entnahme zuständig sind, und wenn wir den Dorsch retten wollen...
Die Idee eines Pflichtfangbuches für jeden Angler finde ich super, das muss ich an anderen Gewässern sowieso schon genau so führen. Das man das Büchlein nicht mit Klammergriff an der Reling ausfüllt ist klar, doch wird man wohl kaum kontrolliert werden bzw. ein Verstoss geahndet wenn man auf die Gefahr hinweist.
Die Macher der Studie schreiben Sie wünschen sich mehr und detailiertere Fangberichte, gerne meines können Sie sofort haben. Wo könnte man sein freiwilliges Fangbuch den hinsenden? Auch eine Aktion innerhalb des AB brächte doch bestimmt jede Menge Daten.

Gruss, 
Mowerpac


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



> Auch eine Aktion innerhalb des AB brächte doch bestimmt jede Menge Daten.


Wird nicht an uns scheitern, wenn man uns fragt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @dorschgreifer
> wie oft warst du bei seegang schon auf dem wasser?


 
Ich glaube, öfter als Du Dir vorstellen kannst, ich habe mir meinen Nickname nicht aus Langerweile ausgesucht.

Ich betreibe mittlerweile seit ca. 25 Jahren Meeresfischen und kann meine Boots- und Kutterausfahrten nicht mehr zählen. 

Und aus meiner Sicht ist es nicht im geringsten gefährlich, auch bei Seegang sein Fangbuch zu Pflegen, zumindest nicht bei den Windsstärken, bei denen die Kutter aus rechtlicher Sicht noch fahren dürfen. Selbst auf meinem kleinen Boot (siehe Avatar) würde ich das Fangbuch noch bis Windstärke 4-5 Bft ohne Probleme pflegen, wenns mehr Wind wird geh ich eh auf einen Kutter und lasse das Boot im Hafen. Ist ganz einfach, Fisch fangen, Angel befestigen, Fisch versorgen, Fangbuch pflegen. Alles nur eine Frage des Wollens. Anders komme ich auch nicht zu meinen Vereinsfangmeldungen.

Allerdings kostet das ein wenig Zeit, in der man ja eventuell noch einen Fisch fangen könnte. Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund für die Ausreden. #c

Ich vertrete nun einmal die Meinung, wenn man darüber diskutiert, was in der Studie alles falsch gemacht wurde, dann darf man im Gegenzug für sich und seiner Fangmeldung nicht den geringsten Zweifel zulassen, sonst kommt da genauso ein geschätzter und hochgerechneter Blödsinn bei raus. 

Da gibt es immer so schöne Sprichwörter:

- Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen
- fordere nicht von Jemanden, was Du nicht selbst bereit bist zu tun
- Glaube nur Statistiken, die Du selbst gefälscht hast
- Wer kritisiert sollte zuerst seine eigenen Handlungen überprüfen

usw.


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,
wenn du das für *dich* nicht im geringsten als gefährlich einschätzt, dann ist das *dein* ding, aber trotzdem unverantwortlich, wenn du bei 4-5 bft als der einzig erfahrene auf einem boot deine aufmerksamkeit *deinem* fangbuch widmest.
und wenn ich z. b. an den 2. ostseedorschpokal denke und mir überlege, nach jedem fisch wäre jemand unter deck gegangen, um sein fangbuch zu pflegen, ( über deck hätte die gischt es sowieso versaut) hätte das auf der leiter jede menge unfallgefahr bedeutet. ich hab ja nichts gegen ein fangbuch, wenn man wieder an land kommt, aber nach jedem fisch halte ich für nicht machbar und teilweise gefährlich.
und nochmals: noch jeder kapitän, den ich kennengelernt habe, hat selbst gezählt oder jemanden zum zählen rumgeschickt und könnte dieses dokumentieren. die bootsverleiher kontrollieren ihre boote und könnten dabei dokumentieren. die slipanlagen werden meist betreut und könnten dokumentieren. und das alles ohne gefahren und mit nur wenig aufwand. und vor allem müßten nicht auch noch die gelegenheitsangler ( u.a. mit tourischein ) sich extra ein fangbuch anlegen, was dann sowieso keiner zur auswertung zurückgibt.


----------



## Hov-Micha (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Moin zusammen....

wie aussagekräftig ist eine Umfrage bei einer Rückläuferquote wie oben angegeben?
Wer berichtet von all den Tagen wo 1-2 Fische oder gar nix gefangen wurde?
Wer gibt gerne zu das "heute nix ging" #c
In wieviel postings im AB steht was von einer Nullnummer im Verhältnis zu Fängen?

*Jäger, Angler und andere Lügner*

*...steht bei uns im Clubhaus auf einem Schild!!* #h

*Nein, der Fisch hatte min. 80cm und 8kg!!*

Fast jeder macht seinen Fang größer als er ist, außer die die sich an Quoten halten müssen!!

Und wenn bei der Umfrage ein paar schwachbegabte Profilneurotiker von unglaublichen Fängen berichten #d#d
Die Berufsfischerflotte fährt jeden Tag raus...außer an Tagen wo wir auch nicht angeln können. Wieviel Boote sind das, wieviel m² Netzfläche, Schlepp-/Stellnetze Langleinen??
Wieviel Biomasse geht als Beifang tot wieder über Bord?
Wenn ich seh was so´n kleiner Fischerkahn an 1 Tag inne Kisten hat, das fang ich in ein paar Jahren nicht!

Sorry, für mich sieht ne wissenschaftliche Erhebung anders aus!!

Frohes Fest und Gute Nacht

Micha


----------



## BB-cruiser (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Moinsen ist es langeweile bei euch ? Seit ihr ernsthaft der Meinung ihr als Angler könntet den Dorschbestand gefährden dann bitteschön laßt die Angeln zu Hause und geht am Strand spazieren . P.s. Wie wäre es mit Überwachungskameras auf allen Schiffen ,Booten Bellys und an allen Stränden dann könnten wir uns das Fangbuch sparen  man könnte auch den Wattwurm unter Artenschutz stellen nur so als Anregung ,ich für meine Person werde weiter den Fressfeinden der Sandaalen Krabben ,See und Wattwürmern nachstellen den das ist mein Hobby .#6Gruß ein Angler aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Hov-Micha (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

...wir wohl nicht aber so´n paar Superschlaue aus Brüssel oder Berlin!
Schau´n mer mal was da wieder so rauskommt!

TL
Micha


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> und nochmals: noch jeder kapitän, den ich kennengelernt habe, hat selbst gezählt oder jemanden zum zählen rumgeschickt und könnte dieses dokumentieren. die bootsverleiher kontrollieren ihre boote und könnten dabei dokumentieren. die slipanlagen werden meist betreut und könnten dokumentieren. und das alles ohne gefahren und mit nur wenig aufwand. und vor allem müßten nicht auch noch die gelegenheitsangler ( u.a. mit tourischein ) sich extra ein fangbuch anlegen, was dann sowieso keiner zur auswertung zurückgibt.


 
Kann ja jeder drüber denken wie er will, doch wenn wir selbst keine 100 prozentige Verantwortung für unsere Fänge und deren Dokumentation übernehmen und dann noch die Verantwortung der Erhebung in andere Hände geben wollen, dann ist für mich die nächste Erhebung genau so viel wert wie die letzte......, so wird das nie was.

Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Eigentlich wollte ich zu dieser Thematik nichts mehr sagen. Die meisten kennen meine Meinung eh. Einen Aspekt doch noch:
Wenn man als Angler Wert darauf legt, sich positiv darzustellen und zu vermeiden, dass diese Fänge der Angler etwas zu hoch geschätzt werden, sollten einige Dinge unterlassen werden. In den letzten Monaten konnte man hier im Board untereinander Threads lesen wie "stirbt der Dorsch aus?" und darunter "ein Boot voller Dorsche". 
Ich geb zu auch selbst zu günstigen Zeiten einmal die Kiste richtig zu füllen und habe dann meinen Bedarf über Monate erfüllt. Niemals aber würde ich solche Strecken heute noch fotografieren und veröffentlichen. Was soll das? 
Der erfahrene Meeresangler schüttelt dazu den Kopf und denkt sich seinen Teil. Ich kenne viele gute und intensiv fischende Meeresangler. Niemand würde sich so verhalten.
Diese Gebahre führt aber direkt zu Überschätzungen. Niemand liest nicht geschriebene Berichte über Nichtfänge - alles stürzt sich aucf diese Massenfänge. Wie soll ein Außenstehender sich so ein Bild machen?


----------



## hans albers (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



> wir selbst keine 100 prozentige Verantwortung für unsere Fänge und deren Dokumentation übernehmen und dann noch die Verantwortung der Erhebung in andere Hände geben wollen, dann ist für mich die nächste Erhebung genau so viel wert wie die letzte......, so wird das nie was.



|good:
zustimm !

greetz
lars


----------



## Achmin (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Hallo
Zur Studie: spätestens ab dem Satz, daß die Fänge der Hobbyfischer wegen des geringen Anteils an der Gesamtmenge zu vernachlässigen seien muß doch klar sein, daß die Zahlen und Einschätzungen nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben können.

Zu den Berichten über große Fänge: deren Bedeutung ist sicher nicht sehr groß. Die meisten Menschen machen sich über die Problematik überhaupt keine Gedanken. Insoweit können die Angeler ihren nicht vorhandenen Ruf auch nicht  versauen.

 Meinungsbildend sind, wie man anhand der Pressereaktionen sehen konnte, solche Studien. Denn wenn das die EU in Auftrag gegeben hat, ist das "groß und wichtig". 
Wir sollten im eigenen Interesse einen Datenberg sammeln, der die Rolle der Angler bei der Dorschvernichtung wirklich zeigt.

zum Fangbuch: ich halte es für etwas spitzfindig, aus Sicherheitsgründen gegen das Führen einer solchen statistik zu sein. Ganz einfach: jeder Angler brauch einen Schein für die Ostsee, bekommt gleich ein Fangbuch mit dazu und muß nach Nichtabgabe bei Beantragung eines eines neuen Ostseescheins 50,00 Euro zusätzlich zahlen.



Gruß Armin


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



Achmin schrieb:


> Hallo
> ...zum Fangbuch: ich halte es für etwas spitzfindig, aus Sicherheitsgründen gegen das Führen einer solchen statistik zu sein. Ganz einfach: jeder Angler brauch einen Schein für die Ostsee, bekommt gleich ein Fangbuch mit dazu und muß nach Nichtabgabe bei Beantragung eines eines neuen Ostseescheins 50,00 Euro zusätzlich zahlen.
> 
> 
> ...


Bevor hier was falsch verstanden wird: Es ist keine Spitzfindigkeit, daß ich Sicherheitsgründe *gegen* das Führen einer Statistik vorbringe, ich fände eine Fangstatistik gut und richtig, aber ich halte es einfach für nicht richtig und sinnvoll, eine solche nach *jedem* Fisch sofort führen zu müssen. Ich würde solche auch selbst am Ende des Fangtages ein solches führen. Alles andere wäre kaum durchführbar, da ich jede Karte an vielen Stationen bekomme. Wie stellst du dir das vor, soll z. B. die Tanke in Rostock wissen, ob ich mein Fangbuch vom letzten Jahr abgegeben habe? Genau deshalb habe ich die zu führenden Statistiken durch Kutterkapitäne, Bootsverleiher und Slipanlagenbetreuer vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> , Alles andere wäre kaum durchführbar, da ich jede Karte an vielen Stationen bekomme. Wie stellst du dir das vor, soll z. B. die Tanke in Rostock wissen, ob ich mein Fangbuch vom letzten Jahr abgegeben habe?


 

Genau das meine ich, ist wohl nich so ganz rüber gekommen

*Jede Ausgabestelle* darf die Marken erst ausgeben, wenn die Fangliste des Vorjahres abgegeben wird, auch die kleinen Ausgabestellen. Es ist nicht überprüfbar und macht keinen Sinn, wenn die Fangliste an der einen Stelle abgegeben wird und die Marke an anderer Stellle gekauft wird. Das muß immer in einer Hand sein.



> aber ich halte es einfach für nicht richtig und sinnvoll, eine solche nach *jedem* Fisch sofort führen zu müssen. Ich würde solche auch selbst am Ende des Fangtages ein solches führen.


 
Ich galube Dir ja, das Du das gewissenhaft machen würdest, um Einzelfälle geht es mir auch nicht, aber:

Es ist doch bei einigen Anglern so, dass sie dann ihre Fänge nach dem Angeln nicht eintragen würden, um eine höheres Wochensoll fangen zu können. Bei uns im Verein fangen auch einige mehr als die 2 erlaubten Karpfen pro Woche. Müssten sie ihre Fänge sofort nach der Anlandung eintragen, würden sie auf jeden Fall ein höheres Risiko eingehen, erwischt zu werden. Und nur dieses Risiko alleine erhöht die Qualität der Daten schon gewaltig. Muß man die Fische nicht sofort eintragen, dann kann man sich nach dem Angeln überlegen, ob man den Eintrag vornimmt, oder nicht.

Genau solch ein Risoko brauchen wir auch beim Meeresfischen, da gibt es zwar keine Höchstfangmengen pro Woche, aber der Manipulationsgedanke bleibt bestehen.

Man weis ja nie, was in Zukunft mit den Dorschquoten passiert. Spitzfindige Angler könnten dann auf Einträge verzichten, um die Quote für die Angler so gering wie möglich zu halten, weil man auch eine Quotierung für Angler befürchten muss.

Jetzt könnte man von mir denken, ich würde nur schlecht über die Angler denken, aber das tue ich durchaus nicht. Allerdings stimmen mich die niedrigen Rücklaufquoten der letzten Umfrage sehr Misstrauisch. Das hat fast den Anschein, als will man keine vernünftigen Daten liefern.

Bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein hat direkt nach dem bekanntwerden der letzten Studie der Landesverband seinen Vereinen einen erneuten Fragebogen zugesendet, um die Daten zu wiederlegen. Und letzten Monat hat sogar der VDSF mit einem erneuten Fragebogen nachgezogen. Ich bin schon jetzt gespannt, wie die Rücklaufquoten ausfallen werden. 

Ohne gesetzliche Verpflichtung kann da nichts bei rauskommen, da bei bei den Befragungen die unorganisierten Angler nicht mit erfasst werden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Was will der Landesverband denn damit sagen? Er selbst hat sich verweigert, entsprechende Erhebungen vernünftig mitzumachen, eventuell auch mal etwas Druck auszuüben und will jetzt die Daten widerlegen? Einfach vertrauenserweckend....


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

@dorschgreifer
das mag ja alles bei jahreskarten gehen, wie aber willst du das bei wochen- und tageskarten ,und das sind nun mal ein großteil, realisieren? vollkommen utopisch!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Was will der Landesverband denn damit sagen? Er selbst hat sich verweigert, entsprechende Erhebungen vernünftig mitzumachen, eventuell auch mal etwas Druck auszuüben und will jetzt die Daten widerlegen? Einfach vertrauenserweckend....


 
Das ist mir neu, woher hast Du das? |bigeyes

Meinst du wirklich den Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @dorschgreifer
> das mag ja alles bei jahreskarten gehen, wie aber willst du das bei wochen- und tageskarten ,und das sind nun mal ein großteil, realisieren? vollkommen utopisch!


 

Dann ist hiermit eigentlich jegliche Disskusion über eine vernünftige Datenerhebung wohl überflüssig.;+  Das ist dann aber ein Länderproblem, in S-H gibt es nur Jahresmarken. 4 Wochenkarten gibt es nur für Urlauber und die könnte man bei der Ausgabe ohne Probleme zur Abgabe verpflichten.

Denn dann geht wieder nur schätzen und hochrechnen und was dabei rauskommt, wissen wir ja alle.#c


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

@dorschgreifer
in s-h ist das für uns aus den anderen bundesländern mit fischereischein sogar noch einfacher. für die küstengewässer und dort wird nun mal der dorsch gefangen, brauche ich nur den fischereischein. und nix mit jahresmarke. 
und ns erst mal, da brauche ich nur den perso!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @dorschgreifer
> in s-h ist das für uns aus den anderen bundesländern mit fischereischein sogar noch einfacher. für die küstengewässer und dort wird nun mal der dorsch gefangen, brauche ich nur den fischereischein. und nix mit jahresmarke.
> und ns erst mal, da brauche ich nur den perso!


 
Oh, ich glaube, da haben wir uns wirklich total missverstanden....,|kopfkrat ich meine die ganze zeit, das das Fangbuch bei dem Erwerb der Jahresmarke für den Fischereischein (Ausgabe nur über die Behörden) vorgelgt werden müsste, und nicht bei irgend einem anderen Erlaubnisschein. Diesen Fischereischein braucht in S-H jeder, der an der Küste oder auf dem Kutter angeln möchte, somit müsste dann auch jeder Angler ein Fangbuch führen, da gibt es keine rechtlichen Ausnahmen. Selbst die Urlaubsangelscheine gibt es nur bei Behörden.#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,
das sich der LV SH anschickt, die Daten zu widerlegen hast du oben in deinem Thread geschrieben, Ich habs also von dir. 
Das sich die Angelvereine vornehm zurückgehalten haben, Daten für ihre Mitglieder zu erheben, geht aus der Studie hervor.


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

siehste, wir in brandenburg bringen nur alle 5 jahre unsere fischereiabgabe, können aber damit in sh ohne jede weitere marke oder schein an der küste oder auf boot/kutter angeln, in meck pom kaufe ich zusätzlich jahres-( tackledealer ), wochen- oder tageskarte ( tackledealer oder tanke). da is nix mit ner möglichkeit, unser fangbuch zu dokumentieren. und wenn das dann bei euch über die jahresmarke laufen würde, würde wieder nur ein geringer teil (diesmal zwar genauer, aber immer noch nicht repräsentativ) erfaßt werden.


----------



## Achmin (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

@ leopard_afrika
Du hast Recht. Wenn noch nicht mal ein Erlaubnisschein nötig ist, geht darüber nichts. Wenn ein solcher z.B. an Tankstellen zu holen ist, ebensowenig.
Jeden Fisch einzeln einzutragen, halte ich für albern.
Die Slipanlagenbetreiber, Kutterkapitäne und Bootsverleiher die Fänge kontrollieren zu lassen, ist dann wohl die effektivste Methode, um halbwegs verwertbare Zahlen zu bekommen.
Doch wer kontrolliert die Kontrolleure....
Ist das alles schwierig!!


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

moin,

 ja ... 
es bleibt schwierig
aber ein interesse bei anglern muss doch vorhanden sein..
Immerhin geht es dabei um einen der beliebtesten angelfische,
der bald das zeitliche segnet.
(wenn auch zu grossem teil aus anderen gründen)
was ich mich frage, ist,
brauch man um eine statistik zu erstellen
nur eine begrenzte zahl von erhebungen
(zb.  nur teile von sh- und meck-pomm)
zu einer bestimmten zeit /zb. november bis januar
Kutter/küste/bootsangler..

dann bräuchte man nicht das ganze jahr
über kontrollieren ,bzw. der aufwand wäre
kleiner..
oder is das dann nicht repräsentativ???

greetz

lars


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Lars, auch das wäre nicht repräsentativ genug, da die Angler nicht bei jedem Wetter rausfahren, die Fischer ja fangfreie Monate haben, das Wetter jedes Jahr anders verläuft, und, und und.... Solch eine Studie müßte über mehrere Jahre laufen. Aber mal ne Frage: Als ich studiert habe, und ich habe Bauingenieur studiert, mußten wir in den sozialwissenschaftlichen Fächern auch Befragungen durchführen und Statistiken erarbeiten. Und das ohne Geld, nur für nen Schein. Da wären doch die Einsammler/ Kontrolleure und Bewerter der Erhebungen der Kapitäne, Vermieter und Anlagenbetreuer.


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



> Da wären doch die Einsammler/ Kontrolleure und Bewerter der Erhebungen der Kapitäne, Vermieter und Anlagenbetreuer.



#6... gute idee

greetz
lars


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschgreifer,
> das sich der LV SH anschickt, die Daten zu widerlegen hast du oben in deinem Thread geschrieben, Ich habs also von dir.
> Das sich die Angelvereine vornehm zurückgehalten haben, Daten für ihre Mitglieder zu erheben, geht aus der Studie hervor.


 
Ich habe meine Frage mehr darauf bezogen:



> Er selbst hat sich verweigert, entsprechende Erhebungen vernünftig mitzumachen,


 
Von dieser Verweigerung ist mir nichts bekannt und geschrieben habe ich das auch nicht.

Im Gegenteil, er wird jetzt tätig um die Studie zu wiederlegen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> siehste, wir in brandenburg bringen nur alle 5 jahre unsere fischereiabgabe, können aber damit in sh ohne jede weitere marke oder schein an der küste oder auf boot/kutter angeln, in meck pom kaufe ich zusätzlich jahres-( tackledealer ), wochen- oder tageskarte ( tackledealer oder tanke). da is nix mit ner möglichkeit, unser fangbuch zu dokumentieren. und wenn das dann bei euch über die jahresmarke laufen würde, würde wieder nur ein geringer teil (diesmal zwar genauer, aber immer noch nicht repräsentativ) erfaßt werden.


 

So ist das wirklich ein Problem, dann müssen erst einmal einheitliche Fischereigesetze her. Und da das Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, wird es fast unmöglich eine vernünftige Erfassung hin zu bekommen.

Auch eine zeitbegrenzte Erfasung wird nichts werden, da im Winter nicht so viele Boote auf der Ostsee sind und im Sommer keiner zum Brandungsangeln geht.

Da habe ich eine Idee....., Wir brauchen eine Volkszählung und als Anlage dazu ein Erfassungsbogen für Angler. So wird zumindest jeder Bundesbürger erfasst.#6 Ne, war ein Spass.

Ich glaube, wir werden früher oder später unter dieser Studie leiden, weil wir keine genauen Gegenzahlen liefern können.


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Wenn du mal die Studie liest, und nicht nur verteufelst, kannst du sehen, das 10tausende von Erfassungsbögen ausgegeben wurden. Diese geschah auf den unterschiedlichsten Wegen und der LSV SH hat da nicht gerade gut mitgespielt.
Was also soll nun ein Versuch bringen, diese Zahlen zu widerlegen? Eine Erhebung, bei der das Ergebnis bereits feststeht??? Dem soll dann jemand trauen, wenn das schon feststeht?

Ich glaube, das die Studie die Fangergebnisse der Angelfischerei schon ordentlich wiedergibt. Wenn es etwas zu beanstanden geben könnte, dann eventuell die Zahlen der sog. Hobbyfischerei. Aber es kann sein, das wir die als Angler auch unterschätzen, da es soviel davon nicht mehr geben soll.

Aber immer hinein mit dem Kopf in den Sand! Wir brauchen keine Gegenzahlen - wir brauchen wahre Ergebnisse. Und wenn die zeigen sollten, dass auch Angler etwas weniger entnehmen sollten - dann ist das wohl notwendig, damit auch unsere Kinder und Enkel mal nen  Leo fangen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Je höher der Anteil der Angler ist, desto besser letztlich für die Angler. Dazu gehört aber dann - wie schon anfangsvon mir geschrieben - dass man auch die Wirtschaftskraft von Anglern ins Verhältnis dsetzt zuur Fangmenge. Und darüber gibts leider keinerlei Zahlen.

Geht man aber davon aus,. dass Angler tatsächlich ca. die Hälfte an Dorsch fangen, werden sie dfie mit ungleich größerem Aufwand und damit mit ungleich höheren volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz tun als Berufsfischer und andere. 

Wäre dann der Schluss daraus also ganz logisch:
Stärkung des Angeltoursimus, Begrenzung der Berufsfischerei, eliminieren der Nebenerwerbsfischer und vor allem in diesen Bereichen wesentlich strengere Kontrollen. 

DAs dann gepaart mit großflächigen, ganzjährigen Schutzgebieten und es wpürde den Dorschen besser gehen UND der Volkwirtschaft!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Ich habe die Studie sehr wohl und sehr oft gelesen. Mit einer Menge Punkte dieser Studie kann ich auch gut leben. Ich glaube auch, das wir Angler eine menge Dorsche fangen.

Allerdings finde ich es sehr zweifelhaft, Berechnungen auf einer Rückläuferrate von 3,0 bis 4,4% anzustellen und diese hochzurechenen. Ich verteufle also nicht die Studie, nur die Qualität der hochgerechneten Fangzahlen.

Und von den vorliegenden Daten der 167 Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen (2004 bis 2006), die in der Studie erwähnt werden,  habe ich für unseren Verein (Jugendgruppe) schon alleine 6 durchgeführt und die Meldungen persönlich abgesendet. Ich wusste also schon von einer Erhebung, bevor sie hier überhaupt einer erahnt hatte. 




> Diese geschah auf den unterschiedlichsten Wegen und der LSV SH hat da nicht gerade gut mitgespielt.


 
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, das die Erfassungsbögen nicht an den LSFV S-H gesendet wurden, sondern an die Vereine direkt. Da hatte der LSFV S-H keinen Einfluss drauf.

Auch unser Verein hat 2006 ca. 1500 Erfassungsbögen erhalten, diese aber nicht an die Mitglieder weitergeleitet, weil angeblich die 325,-€ Porto zuviel gewesen wären. War Einzelentscheidung unseren ersten Vorsitzenden, ohne den Rest des Vorstandes zu informieren. Der musste sich schon einiges an Kritik anhören.


----------



## raubangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ....
> Auch unser Verein hat 2006 ca. 1500 Erfassungsbögen erhalten, diese aber nicht an die Mitglieder weitergeleitet, weil angeblich die 325,-* Porto zuviel gewesen wären. War Einzelentscheidung unseren ersten Vorsitzenden, ohne den Rest des Vorstandes zu informieren. Der musste sich schon einiges an Kritik anhören.



Nun,
das Verhalten von Eurem Vorsitzenden war mehr als korrekt.

Die Vereine als Hilfserfasser /-statistiker zu missbrauchen, ist schon ein wenig dreist.
Die Verfasser der Studie hätten auch nach den Adressen der Mitglieder fragen und diese direkt anschreiben können.
Dann wäre der Aufwand aber bei ihnen selbst angefallen.

Ausserdem ist eine Erfassung im Internetzeitalter in Form von Papierfragebögen auch nicht unbedingt förderlich, viele Antworten zu erhalten.....
Wer will sich das antun und das Ergebnis dann auch noch zur Post bringen?

Wie auch immer, es wurde von den Verfassern der Studie eine Behauptung aufgestellt, die sie nicht belegen konnten.
Der Ball liegt somit immer noch bei ihnen.

Jetzt hier darüber zu diskutieren, ob die Angler sich selbst Fangbücher auferlegen sollten, ist kontraproduktiv und mal wieder typisch deutsch.


----------



## Achmin (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

@raubangler
Nee,Nee
In den Augen der Auftraggeber (EU) ist Behauptung der Studie, dass Angler mind. soviel Fisch fangen, wie die Berufsfischer, sehr wohl belegt. 
Und nur auf die kommt es hier an. Die fällen ihre Entscheidungen nach dieser Studie, ob uns das gefällt oder nicht.

Wenn da was richtig gestellt werden kann und wird, dann höchstens durch uns. Sonst niemanden.
Merkste, der Ball liegt sowas von in unserem Feld !!
Gruß Armin


----------



## raubangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

@Achim

So blöd sind die EU-Gremien nun auch wieder nicht:

The Court concluded in particular that:

Fishing data collected in Member States are unreliable and incomplete, and are inadequate as a basis for setting Total Allowable Catches (TACs) and quotas;
Quelle: http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/press_corner/press_releases/com07_91_en.htm 

Das den Daten der jeweiligen Institute/Behörden nicht getraut werden kann, ist sogar in Brüssel angekommen.

Falls man die Brauchbarkeit unserer Problemstudie wirklich widerlegen muss/will, sollte das auf rein wissenschaftlicher Basis geschehen. 
Hierfür sollten die Anglerverbände 100 bis 200 T€ in die Hand nehmen und die Studie von einem Statistikinstitut öffentlichkeitswirksam zerpflücken lassen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



raubangler schrieb:


> Nun,
> das Verhalten von Eurem Vorsitzenden war mehr als korrekt.


 
Das sehe ich ganz klar nicht so. Zumindest hätte er die Mitglieder über das Vorliegen solcher Fragebögen informieren müssen. 

Jeder Vorstand hat immerhin eine Informationspflicht gegenüber seinen Vereinsmitgliedern.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Übrigends,

hier findet ihr einen Umfragebogen vom VDSF, den Ihr Euch runterladen könnt, insbesondere die nichtorganisierten:

http://www.vdsf.de/

Somit kann keiner mehr sagen, er hätte nicht zu einer vernünftigen Datenerhebung beitragen können.#6

Einfach ausdrucken, ausfüllen und absenden, ist ganz einfach.

Vielleicht habt Ihr den aber auch schon von Euren Vereinen erhalten, oder wurdet dazu befragt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Also ich finde dort nur einen Fragebogen und der richtet sich ausschließlich an organisierte Angler!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



> richtet sich ausschließlich an organisierte Angler



Alles andere sind in den Augen vom VDSF ja eh keine (richtigen) Angler....
(sorry, konnt ich mir nnicht verkneifen..)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Also ich finde dort nur einen Fragebogen und der richtet sich ausschließlich an organisierte Angler!


 
Das ist ja grundsätzlich richtig, es steht aber trotzdem jedem unorganisierten Angler frei, diesen Fragebogen auch auszufüllen und an den VDSF zu senden.

Der VDSF wird den bestimmt nicht unberücksichtigt lassen, 
insbesondere, da es um die Sache geht.#6

Man kann es natürlich auch als Grund nutzen, um keine Daten liefern zu müssen/wollen und sich rauszuwinden.

Ist ja sehr modern: 
"Ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen"....., oder 
"das kann der Kutterkapitän bzw. Slipanlageneigner machen".....

nach dem Motto: |sagnix


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Ich will mich da nicht rausreden und hätte das Ding sofort ausgefüllt, aber ich 
1. bin in keinem Angelverein
2. ergo kann ich auch keinen Ansprechpartner benennen
3. habe ich ergo auch an keinem Gemeinschaftsangeln eines Vereins teilgenommen
4. bezweifle ich auch bei dem bisherigen Engagement dieser Leute, daß sie sich um die Fangmeldungen einzelner Angler kümmern wollen.
Nochmals, ich wäre bereit, selbst ein Fangbuch zu führen, auch wenn ich das lieber erst am Fangtagende tun würde. Und da ich mir auch eine Jahres- und nicht nur Wochen- oder Tageskarte hole, wäre auch das Abgeben nicht das Ding- für mich! Aber es würden Tausende von Anglern mit Tages- und Wochenkarten oder in SH und NS sogar ohne Karte wieder durchfallen. Deshalb und nur deshalb der Vorschlag mit Kapitänen, Bootsverleihern und Slipanlagenbetreuern und nichts anderes von wegen Verantwortungsdeligierung o. ä.!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Ich werd das mal bei Herrn Schultz ansprechen, ob er es für sinnvoll halten würde, einen entsprechenden Fragebogen auf dem Anglerboard zum Download bereit zu halten.

Wird wahrscheinlich am Ende mehr und gesicherter als bei den Verbänden rüberkommen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

das wær doch mal ne idee


----------



## Fxxxxx (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werd das mal bei Herrn Schultz ansprechen, ob er es für sinnvoll halten würde, einen entsprechenden Fragebogen auf dem Anglerboard zum Download bereit zu halten.
> 
> Wird wahrscheinlich am Ende mehr und gesicherter als bei den Verbänden rüberkommen.


 

z.a. kann man für die Onlinenutzer den Fragebogen aber auch gleich als Online-Formular erstellen .
Und dafür gibt es in Rostock genügend Studenten und sonstige kluge Köpfe, die sowas können. Als ich noch an der Uni tätig war, landeten in meinem Postfach regelmäßig Emails von Studenten, die ihre Diplom- oder Magisterarbeit schrieben und für statistische Erhebungen Online-Umfrageformulare erstellt hatten und den Link übern Mailverteiler unters Volk brachten.

Und wenn hier ein solches Onlineformular verlinkt ist, werden viele eher dieses ausfüllen, als sich ein Dokument auszudrucken, auszufüllen und zur Post zu fahren.

Das soll aber nur eine Möglichkeit sein und nicht die einzige.


Und zur Thematik --> wenn ich sehe, wie voll die Fischernetze sind, dann sage ich mir immer und immer wieder: soviel wie in einem Netz drin ist fangen hier nicht mal alle Angler im Jahr zusammen #q
Und wenn man morgens sieht, dass auf relativ kleinen Gewässerabschnitten gleich 18 Fischerkutter umhermachen, dann wundere ich mich, dass es überhaupt noch Fisch gibt.


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



> z.a. kann man für die Onlinenutzer
> den Fragebogen aber auch gleich als
> Online-Formular erstellen


super-
..
komisch ,dass hier vorher niemand darauf gekommen ist..
|kopfkrat

greetz
hans


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werd das mal bei Herrn Schultz ansprechen, ob er es für sinnvoll halten würde, einen entsprechenden Fragebogen auf dem Anglerboard zum Download bereit zu halten.
> 
> Wird wahrscheinlich am Ende mehr und gesicherter als bei den Verbänden rüberkommen.


 

Das finde ich auch ein gute Aktion, bin schon ganz gespannt.#6


----------



## Zwiebelfisch (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Angesichts dieser aktuellen Meldung über die Erhöhung der Fischerei-Fangquoten erübrigt sich für mich jegliche Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn einer solchen Erhebung oder "Studie". 

Ich mag nicht mal mehr mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn ich derartiges lesen muß ... :v

http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=wir&module=dpa&id=16473364


----------



## Dipsdive (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Die Meldung ist wirklich eine Katastrophe!! Ein Schlag ins Gesicht von vielen Anglern, die sich in der Vergangenheit ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt haben. 

Wer jetzt noch argumentiert: "wir Angler müssen aber mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen", dem ist langsam nicht mehr zu helfen. 

Politik und Fischereilobby scheren sich einen Dreck um den Fortbestand des Dorsches......anders kann ich mir diese Entscheidung einfach nicht erklären |bigeyes

oder unsere Wissenschaftler sind alle doof |kopfkrat aber dann müsste man diese Studie ja auch nicht weiter ernst nehmen


----------



## Macker (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Wenn Ich das Richtig sehe geht es da um die Nordsee (Kabeljau)
und hier wird über die Ostsee (Dorsch) gesprochen.
Also nicht gleich wieder auf die anderen zeigen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

Mal abgesehen davon, daß auf allen Meeren der Welt und auf vielen Flüssen und Seen Raubbau mit dem Fisch betrieben wird, ist das noch lange kein Grund, als Angler NICHT mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen. Man muß nicht immer das tun, was andere auch tun. Man kann auch mal was anderes tun, was andere nicht tun. Klar sind diese Beschlüsse ein Schlag in den Nacken, aber Greenpeace ( und ich stimme bei weitem nicht immer mit dieser Organisation überein! ) machts doch vor. Auch wenn gegen diese Fangquoten kaum noch was zu machen ist, man steckt den Kopf nicht in den Sand und zeigt auf, welche Lügen und Machenschaften hinter allem steh`n.


----------



## Zwiebelfisch (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*

*Kabeljau* und *Dorsch* sind unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen für dieselbe Fischart, sollte eigentlich klar sein oder ?

Und was passiert wenn die Bestände in der Nordsee komplett am Ende sind doch wohl auch, und spätestens dann betrifft es mich ganz direkt ...

Und deswegen prangere ich selbstververständlich die Erhöhung der Fangquoten zur Gewinnmaximierung und Profitgier von Profiteuren wie "Iglo" , "Nordsee" , div. Fastfoodketten und Co an , und um nichts anderes geht es hier.

nur beispielhaft zu dem Thema das hier -->> http://marktcheck.greenpeace.at/3924.html



Macker schrieb:


> Wenn Ich das Richtig sehe geht es da um die Nordsee (Kabeljau)
> und hier wird über die Ostsee (Dorsch) gesprochen.
> Also nicht gleich wieder auf die anderen zeigen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dipsdive (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei*



Macker schrieb:


> Wenn Ich das Richtig sehe geht es da um die Nordsee (Kabeljau)
> und hier wird über die Ostsee (Dorsch) gesprochen.
> Also nicht gleich wieder auf die anderen zeigen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Na klar geht es bei der Quotenerhöhung um die Nordseedorsche, aber das ist doch hier gar nicht die Frage. Wenn die Politik und Fischereilobby den Nordseebestand als so gesund betrachten, dass die Quoten um 11 % angehoben werden können, dann muss doch ernsthaft an dem Verstand dieser Entscheidungsträger gezweifelt werden.
Und, da sei dir sicher, die reden sich auch den Ostseebestand schön. Und spätestens dann fühlst du dich vielleicht betroffen |wavey:
Finde es nur in diesem Zusammenhang langsam lächerlich, dass sich Angler freiwilligen Beschränkungen unterwerfen wollen, wenn sich die eigentlichen Verursacher ihren gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtungen entziehen und weiter die Bestände unter stattlicher Aufsicht kaputtfischen. 

Auch wenn die meisten Angler von uns überwiegend in der Ostsee fischen, sollte uns der Nordseebestand nicht völlig wurscht sein. Nach dieser Entscheidung auf europäischer Ebene, wäre ich über eine Quotenerhöhung für die westliche oder gar östliche Ostsee, nicht weiter verwundert


----------

